# Show me something cool, interesting, different, sexy



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I know she looks 14, but its a cool photo: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/klibre/6014533374/sizes/l/in/photostream/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/denis_g_v/3121051608/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/denis_g_v/4650503730/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Hood wrap winter protection


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

And the first pic posted was mine, so here it is full size!


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

BBSWagen said:


> And the first pic posted was mine, so here it is full size!


Like I said, great photo. Sorry about the age comment.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)




----------



## IbisRS (Jul 30, 2012)

*yep......*

this gets my vote..... 




BBSWagen said:


> And the first pic posted was mine, so here it is full size!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Gateway1 said:


>


That is my Sepang Blue TT RS.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

InTTruder said:


> That is my Sepang Blue TT RS.


:thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## keepryt (Aug 25, 2012)

Some of my car:



























more at http://www.envipcotech.com/randy/pics/cars/2012TTRS/index.htm


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

TTS JDM Style


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

I think your car looks awesome! Have any pics of the back? It looks like you have a different CF spoiler. Thanks!!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Fissues said:


>


Objects in mirror are winning!


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

bigstu said:


> I think your car looks awesome! Have any pics of the back? It looks like you have a different CF spoiler. Thanks!!


Thanks! Unfortunately i dnt hav any clear pic of my car from the back LOL


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Gateway1 said:


>


I wonder who's that was


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


>


What are the specs on your wheels?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

tilmonr said:


> What are the specs on your wheels?


HRE P40: 19x9, ET50, tinted clear coat finish.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

Really like the original front end the best. I think it flows with the shape of the car while the S and RS look like they are trying too hard.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

yip said:


> Really like the original front end the best. I think it flows with the shape of the car while the S and RS look like they are trying too hard.


Couldn't disagree more. The front end on the RS gives it most of the agressiveness that it has.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

yip said:


> Really like the original front end the best. I think it flows with the shape of the car while the S and RS look like they are trying too hard.


LOL!!!!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

yip said:


> Really like the original front end the best. I think it flows with the shape of the car while the S and RS look like they are trying too hard.


Some people liked Pam Anderson before she got a boob job, like Ray Charles and Stevie Wonder for instance.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

SKNKWRX said:


> Some people liked Pam Anderson before she got a boob job, like Ray Charles and Stevie Wonder for instance.


Yeah what nut cases :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Oettinger Audi TT RS, 470 hp, 680 Nm of torque.*


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Just took these on the Venice Boardwalk. An Homage to a Starry Knight ~R. Cronk


----------

